# 243 for Coyote gun



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any good or bad to say about this gun. Just looking for a cheap gun to predator hunt, one I can cammo up etc. Where I hunt there are big power lines and fields where you can see forever.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ifles/Mossberg/TREK 243 22 RTAP CAMO BLK SYN/

After doing some ballistic test the 243 had some of the best results.

http://ballisticscalculator.winchester.com/


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I had one years ago,it was a savage 110 Very good deer gun.I now have a 22-250 to play with,that chart you have seems to show great things for the lil 22


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

If it's good enough for Pronghorns it should be fine for 'yotes .


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got 2 243s, a Remington and a bar. I love the Remington, can put 3-4 shots inside a quarter at 100yds. And there's no recoil!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We killed 2 yotes last year with my .243 90 grain ballistic tip. Drops them on the spot if you don't gut shoot em like I did... I prefer that because they run off and die where I don't have to bury them.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 13, 2012)

The .243 Winchester caliber is a dog gone great coyote caliber bar-none! The wife shot one for several years on deer in our state, when she was recovering from Mr. C!!! She had to give up her .338/06 for awhile and elk hunting but the .243 cal. is one heck of a "song dog" caliber. She uses a 75 grn bullet and they don't take many steps afterwards. On whitetail deer she uses a 105 grn bullet and it works like a magic wond to put them down for the count. We both have model 70 Winchesters in that caliber.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> I've got 2 243s, a Remington and a bar. I love the Remington, can put 3-4 shots inside a quarter at 100yds. And there's no recoil!


No doubt. I've been shooting 95 gr SST with a hundred yard zero and tracking hasn't been a problem. From pigs to deer with an odd bobcat (neck shot). My Rem bolt is a meat getter.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

A 243 is a good choice, ammo will not take the fun out of shooting it :thumbsup:


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Perfect rifle


----------

